# tekin rs esc cost to repair



## dodgedakota (Dec 31, 2011)

anyone know how much it cost to have tekin repair a fried rs..


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

I believe around 85 with shipping. You have to go to there site in get a ra number and print the form then send it in. Great service Also


----------



## dodgedakota (Dec 31, 2011)

*tekin*

ok thanks. it will probably go in the trash,, I can get one on this site for same price..


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

dodgedakota said:


> ok thanks. it will probably go in the trash,, I can get one on this site for same price..


Yes, but it won't have a fresh warranty.


----------

